# Missing GI Reportedly Sold to Militant Clan



## searcher (Jul 12, 2009)

Not sure if this is where it belongs, but here it is.



> KABUL, Afghanistan -- A missing U.S. Soldier thought to have been captured in southeastern Afghanistan has been sold to a militant clan, a U.S. military official said Thursday


 
http://www.military.com/news/article/missing-gi-reportedly-sold-to-afghan-clan.html?ESRC=dod.nl


----------

